# 500er Fehler: kein hilfreicher Hinweis im Log



## suntrop (3. November 2018)

Ich versuche lokal, über Docker, eine Shopware Installation zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich erhalte aber ein 500er Fehler, wenn ich die Seite aufrufe. Im Log steht aber kein hilfreicher Grund, sondern nur:
`172.19.0.1 - - [03/Nov/2018:10:12:24 +0000] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 500 210 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_14) AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/12.0 Safari/605.1.15"`
Vorher hatte ich noch mod_rewrite nicht aktiviert, das war noch als hilfreicher Log Eintrag zu sehen. Aber hier weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr weiter, woran es scheitert.


----------



## merzi86 (6. November 2018)

Hallo suntrop,
ist das ein Docker Image, welches du selbst erstellt hast oder ein Image welches von dem Shop Hersteller bereitgestellt wird?

Funktioniert das Image bei anderen bzw. wie alt ist der letzte Build des Images?


----------

